
Show HN: The Best Times to Post Your Startup – Statistically, Now - onlyrealcuzzo
https://medium.com/@onlyrealcuzzo/how-to-hack-an-election-internet-style-3bfda8341867
======
cavex_h
Intuitive, but cool nonetheless. It is interesting that the middle of the day
is so dead.

